# sensors that connect to a computer



## carz (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone know where you could find sensors for things like temp, ph, ppm, etc that can interface with a computer?  I want to do a setup that can record and monitor these things over time. Thanks.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 11, 2006)

The GHC-3 Greenhouse controller by Green air.
"All the functions of the GHC-2 with the ability to control pH, electrical conductivity and can connect to a computer for remote internet access. Enters a new realm in systems control introducing automated nutrient monitoring and management. Direct connect pH and conductivity electrode provides input to operate injectors or metering pumps. Connect to your PC to display set points and real time graphs. All adjustments can be made in local or remote mode. The accuracy of computer processor technology with the ease onboard dial settings. Data logging RS-232 input/output port. Computer interface software for Windows 95/98/NT is included."  It cost $1,300us. Doubt its really worth it.


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2006)

carz...we had a guy posting links to "growtronics dot com" here for awhile. Some type of growing software. Might check it out.


----------

